# What size straps fit a 42mm 03-92?



## Mojosan (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont see a lot of straps out there specifically for B&R.

I saw a post here where a gent said that 24mm panerai straps will fit, but I see straps listed as 24x24 or 24x22 and I'm afraid I dont understand.

Any clarification will be apprciated.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

There are lots of straps specifically for B&R.. I wouldnt want to put straight shoulderless straps on a B&R as it would not look right.. I named a few below so you can start searching.

Altstraps
Ted Su
Combat Straps
Rob Montana
Gunny Straps
HK Tan
APBands
ABP-Paris


----------



## 99Reza (Sep 11, 2007)

Agreed, BR should only be fitted with it's specific strap. BR01 and 03 strap is interchangeable btw.


----------



## comatox (Feb 11, 2006)

99Reza said:


> Agreed, BR should only be fitted with it's specific strap. BR01 and 03 strap is interchangeable btw.


I am the exact opposite and I only like my 03-92 on Panerai straps.


----------



## Whacky (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting thought. Anyone out there with any shots with BR 03-92 on straight panerai type straps?


----------

